# Cincinnati lathe - $500 Saginaw bay, mi



## Barncat (Jun 1, 2019)

Cincinnati Lathe
					

Cincinnati Lathe with 3-jaw and 4-jaw chucks, drills, cutoff tools and additional miscellaneous attachments in good working condition. For more info call . No text messages or emails.



					saginaw.craigslist.org


----------



## pacifica (Jun 1, 2019)

I like the 3 sledgehammers on the right edge of first photo.        .


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 1, 2019)

"Lathe alignment tools" heh


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Jun 1, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken this lathe has been relisted a few times with price reductions each time.  If this is in fact the same lathe the seller has been trying to find a buyer for about 9 months to a year with the original price being somewhere around $1200.  It definitely looks to be a good deal at this current price and my only intention here is to just make any potential buyer aware of this possibility so that they (potential buyer) do their research on the machine prior to inspecting and or take someone with you that you that knows about this particular model whom you trust to go over the machine inspection with you.  Good luck.


----------



## brino (Jun 1, 2019)

A beauty of old iron lathe!
really needs some details like swing and length between centres,..........and motor size, ......oh and voltage,.......and number of phases....



pacifica said:


> I like the 3 sledgehammers on the right edge of first photo.



Those and the spray cans look like the only things touched in the last 30 years.

.........but at least the fire extinguisher is accessible in an emergency!

-brino


----------

